# 3.0l or 3.2l crank swap



## Blk_Rocco (May 17, 2001)

Just because I know the way vw/audi works sometimes... what are the chances that a 3.0l or 3.2l crank drops into the 2.8L for a little bit more stroke?? How about the whole bottom end up to the heads??

Are there any options like this out there?? I haven't run across anyone trying or any information.


----------

